# Forum > Diablo 2 Resurrected > Diablo 2 Resurrected Bots and Programs > [Bot] Private Bot For Sale

## sevenseassinbad

all licenses sold

----------


## celticfrost23

Get vouches then we'll talk.

----------


## xblade2k7

400 USD,.... the world need medic help

----------


## mouN

Spoke to him on Discord, was shown the bot live on screenshare. 
Looked very legit, however. After agreed on a trial, I never heard from him.

Still waiting for a answer at discord in case you check this forum more often  :Smile:  
ArtoAllan at discord

----------


## hansen4200

It's not his own bot, so he might get his ability to sell it revoked once creator figures out his selling it.
IF it's not just a scam with no product at all.

----------


## mouN

> It's not his own bot, so he might get his ability to sell it revoked once creator figures out his selling it.
> IF it's not just a scam with no product at all.


Who owns the bot?

----------


## TommyT

Give me a copy and you get a vouch otherwise nobody is going to listen in the slightest on here

----------


## loranger666

400$.. might aswell just hire a dev at that price.

----------


## sylvainh2o

> 400$.. might aswell just hire a dev at that price.


Haha yeah at that price hire a 3rd country guy at 5$ per day to grind for you for 100days or something. This guy is selling something that doesn't belong to him that might get no updates because of it that might get revoke and he most likely didn't even paid 400 himself and now trying to squeeze 400 each person. also to run meph reading the map and not pindle its clearly injecting which will get you banned..

----------

